# LOST: Boat and paddle on The Numbers, Arkansas River



## Turbo2 (Jun 19, 2010)

He found the paddle, still looking for the boat which is a blue Pyranha Burn


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

The boat has been found and the two are getting in touch. Write your name and number in the boat!!!!


----------



## Turbo2 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update earlier. From you post I knew before he did that someone had it and was trying to call him.


----------



## SYKOSCOTT (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks to the unknown boaters who found my paddle, and left it against a tree above Frog Rock. I found it Saturday morning when running the Fractions section looking for my gear.
Also thanks to CKS in B.V. for their help, and for contacting me when my boat was found.
And finally a big thanks to "Brent" and his kayak group for retreving my boat at rapid six on Friday, and contacting me afterwards so I could get it from them .
So, even though I have run the numbers section hundreds of times and several times solo, it may not be a good idea to run alone. Now if I can just get my kayaker son "Turbo2" to go boating with me on Fathers Day weekend, then I won't be tempted to act so recklessly.
By the way, I got a new Magic Marker for Fathers Day and marked my equipment.


----------

